# UCDA takes decisive action over poor quality coffee



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ugandan Coffee Development Authority (UCDA) destroys 60 tonnes of poor quality coffee

Shocking practices uncovered in Uganda over a 4 year period has led to 60 tonnes of poor quality coffee being dumped.

Although not necessarily 'poor quality beans' were contained in the sacks, the rubbish and foreign objects mixed in with the beans to artificially increase the weight made these coffee's unsaleable.

The UCDA has stamped down hard for the future good of the coffee industry.

Check out this article for full details

I feel sorry for the innocent farmers caught up in this saga, who may not get paid due to the actions of some of their neighbours who have artificially increased the weight of the bags.

Have you ever found a foreign object amongst the beans you have bought?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whilst I was at a roasters a couple of weeks ago they showed me the end of a bag of green beans that was literally a pile of deformed beans and foreign objects. It appeared as though someone had swept the floor of all the beans at the end of a bagging session.

How commonplace is this and will prices suffer in the future if this continues to happen?


----------

